
“I Exist” - secondbreakfast
https://secondbreakfast.co/i-exist
======
hootbootscoot
and other people write blogs. you exist, secondbreakfast. you exist. i read
your post, therefore i exist too.

~~~
secondbreakfast
The validation I needed

